# Eye Swollen Shut



## Amers (Aug 1, 2009)

Our Lutino Cockatiel has one eye that is entirely swollen shut. There doesn't appear to be anything on the eye. 

Yesterday, he started having symptoms mid-day. He was blinking his eye a lot and having a rough time keeping it open. His mood was just fine, today things have gone downhill fast. He seems miserable and isn't chirping as loudly. He keeps shaking his head. Poor baby! We don't detect any other symptoms, fortunately. He isn't stuffy and there is no discharge coming out of his eye/nose.

We can't get to the vet until tomorrow morning. My husband is planning on taking the morning off, so he can get him in ASAP. Will he be okay??


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Until you are able to get him to the vet, keep him in a smaller cage which doesn't allow him to move around as much and keep him warm. He will hopefully be okay until you get him to the vet. Best of luck.


----------

